

Super Sweet API's? - nextmoveone

Do you guys know of any awesome api's?
======
davidw
Tcl's C API is pretty nice, especially for something that's been around a long
time.

------
epi0Bauqu
To do what?

~~~
nextmoveone
Anything, examples:

zillow's api twitter's api google's search api indeed's api

basically data outputting api's

